# Bad news keeps on coming



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2022)

I’ve had three health scares in July, one resolved, cardiac is up under control, but got the call this morning I have cancer in my mouth. A very rare form and will be needing to see more doctors to find out if it is in the bones.
I had invasive, multi focal  breast cancer in 2008 and invasive multi focal thyroid cancer in 2011. this one is invasive too.
top this off with my husbands memorial being today. My daughter has invited like 40 friends who don’t even know my husband, the meal count is way too low and she keeps expecting me to find places for them to stay at no charge to them of course.


----------



## Tia (Aug 2, 2022)

Your in my prayers for strength to get through todays memorial and then one day at a time to dealing with the new health challenge.


----------



## jackio (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm so sorry.  Prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 2, 2022)

I am sorry to read this.  So many things thrown at you in this difficult moment.  Please take it one day at a time. 

With your daughter, I don't know if she will get pissed, but just let her know that there are too many things that you have to handle and if she wants her friends to attend, she will need to find accommodations for them.  Heck, her friends are treating this as their party.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 2, 2022)

So very sorry to hear, you've been through so much. I hope you find some comfort today with friends and family. But, so sorry for this next hurdle you must face.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes, it sure seems like my daughter is treating this as a party, and I keep reminding myself that she suffered a loss too. But i made the mistake of saying something and I have had a long series of diatribes about disrespecting her and her friends


----------



## Dori (Aug 2, 2022)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take things one step at time, one day at a time. Hugs,

Dori


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Yes,nit sure seems like my daughter is treating this as a party, and I keep reminding myself that she suffered a loss too.


I’m so sorry to hear about more bad news piling up on you.

Yes, your daughter suffered a loss too, so it’s reasonable that she wants her friends there. But you should not be responsible for finding them places to stay, especially at no cost.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 2, 2022)

tough times.  stay strong


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2022)

Hang in there. You’re stronger than all of this.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your cancer diagnosis. Big hug.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2022)

The daughter must take responsibility for the friends she invited. You have your own new health challenges that only YOU can deal with. She can't help you with yours, you don't need to feel responsibility for hers.

Our thoughts are with you. You're strong and will get through this too.

Jim


----------



## dago (Aug 2, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> your daughter will get pissed, but just let her know that there are too many things that you have to handle and if she wants her friends to attend, *she will need to find accommodations for them.  Heck, her friends are treating this as their party.*


who cares if she'll get pissed. Just do it.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I’ve had three health scares in July, one resolved, cardiac is up under control, but got the call this morning I have cancer in my mouth. A very rare form and will be needing to see more doctors to find out if it is in the bones.
> I had invasive, multi focal  breast cancer in 2008 and invasive multi focal thyroid cancer in 2011. this one is invasive too.
> top this off with my husbands memorial being today. My daughter has invited like 40 friends who don’t even know my husband, the meal count is way too low and she keeps expecting me to find places for them to stay at no charge to them of course.



Pat,

I'm so very sorry to hear this news, I hope that they get you immediate treatment for your cancer and I'm so sorry your daughter is being so inconsiderate... hugs to you friend...


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 2, 2022)

So sorry to hear about your health issue on top of all the challenges of organizing the service for your husband. Hope that TUG can at least give you a place to share your frustrations.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi Rapmarks,
As you know your Tugger Family is pulling for you to recover and sending you hugs and prayers.

In 2020 I was diagnosed with tongue cancer  and had a partial glossectomy. Cancer returned a year later and I had a repeat partial glossectomy. Then my Oncologist did a Right Radical Neck Dissection to remove my Lymph Nodes to lessen the chance of metastasis. Path report indicated all the Lymph Nodes were Cancer Free and I am now 2-years Cancer Free. After I passed my two-year anniversary,
They changed my follow up schedule to every 10 weeks.
Stay Strong!

Your Friend,

Richard


----------



## easyrider (Aug 2, 2022)

I said a prayer and will add in that you might just take care of yourself first and others only if you want. 

Bill


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 2, 2022)

Stay strong! You already proved yourself you can handle very stressful situations. With help of todays medical advances, you can look for brighter days ahead. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 2, 2022)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hope for brighter days for you.  Hugs to you.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

Stay strong and we are praying for the best outcome.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 2, 2022)

The most important thing is to take care of yourself as well as you can.  I hope this is only a bump in your road forward and healing comes your way in all forms.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I’ve had three health scares in July, one resolved, cardiac is up under control, but got the call this morning I have cancer in my mouth. A very rare form and will be needing to see more doctors to find out if it is in the bones.
> I had invasive, multi focal  breast cancer in 2008 and invasive multi focal thyroid cancer in 2011. this one is invasive too.
> top this off with my husbands memorial being today. My daughter has invited like 40 friends who don’t even know my husband, the meal count is way too low and she keeps expecting me to find places for them to stay at no charge to them of course.


What on earth is your daughter thinking at a time like this ? My sincere best wishes to you to beat this. You certainly  have alot to think about besides where the friends are going.  Geez!!!!   Stay strong.  Rooting for a good recovery


----------



## JudyH (Aug 2, 2022)

Wow. So much to handle. Just write her a little note that you love her, it’s a hard time for both of you, she’s worried about losing you too, but you need to keep things simple and easy right now and surely her friends will understand.


----------



## susieq (Aug 2, 2022)

I really feel for you. You really need to consentrate on YOU now and your health and well being. Prayers for you for the strength to get through all of this. As others have said, anyone your Daughter invites, is her responsibility. Take care of you.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 2, 2022)

The day is winding down, I hope you made it through as best you can.    Take some time to grieve, remember your husband, cry about your recent diagnosis and be upset with your daughter.  Emotions are healthy.     You will regroup and find the energy to face tomorrow as you have been for so long caring for your husband.


----------



## mpizza (Aug 2, 2022)

Praying for you.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2022)

It’s over. I bet 80 attended. This will give you a laugh, four timeshare salesmen came. One sold us our lot in 1987, one started as a golf cart attendant and then moved into sales,  drove up from Chicago works at the Blake,  my husbands friend from college drove three hours and didn’t stay for dinner
My daughter and I avoided each other. My grandson was really sick and my son had to leave early. I don’t think he and my daughter spoke Another grandson fell off his bike. There were a dozen kids who ran around all afternoon. There were about 12 who came that I had no idea were coming. There were 20 or 25 more than I had given as the count and the waitress was really worried. But I would say they did a huge bar business


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> It’s over. I bet 80 attended. This will give you a laugh, three timeshare salesmen came. One sold us our lot in 1987, one started as a golf cart attendant and then moved into sales,  drove up from Chicago works at the Blake,  my husbands friend from college drove three hours and didn’t stay for dinner
> My daughter and I avoided each other. My grandson was really sick and my son had to leave early. I don’t think he and my daughter spoke Another grandson fell off his bike. There were a dozen kids who ran around all afternoon. There were about 12 who came that I had no idea were coming. There were 20 or 25 more than I had given as the count and the waitress was really worried. But I would say they did a huge bar business



At least it's one less thing, it over and behind you now. .


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 2, 2022)

Thinking of you during these challenging times.  May the love of God bring you peace . . . and the love of friends bring you comfort.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> It’s over.
> 
> My daughter and I avoided each other.
> 
> There were about 12 who came that I had no idea were coming. There were 20 or 25 more than I had given as the count. But I would say they did a huge bar business.


Your husband would be pleased by the turnout, and it sounds like the event was a success. Get some rest and be ready to fight the cancer in your latest diagnosis. Congratulations on getting through the Wisconsin remembrance. You did good!


----------



## Patri (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh my. Hopefully this is the last mountain you have to climb. You can do it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 3, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> It’s over. I bet 80 attended. This will give you a laugh, four timeshare salesmen came. One sold us our lot in 1987, one started as a golf cart attendant and then moved into sales,  drove up from Chicago works at the Blake,  my husbands friend from college drove three hours and didn’t stay for dinner
> My daughter and I avoided each other. My grandson was really sick and my son had to leave early. I don’t think he and my daughter spoke Another grandson fell off his bike. There were a dozen kids who ran around all afternoon. There were about 12 who came that I had no idea were coming. There were 20 or 25 more than I had given as the count and the waitress was really worried. But I would say they did a huge bar business



Pat,

what a tribute to you and your hubby that so many people attended. That is a hoot that four timeshare salesman came.  I'm glad its over and you can focus on yourself.  Please take good care and your in my prayers nightly.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 3, 2022)

Best wishes to you as you make your way through your latest challenge. Wishing you strength and peace.


----------



## silentg (Aug 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. If your daughter wants her friends have her accommodate them. You have enough going on without the added stress.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2022)

Glad this has been successfully completed, and what a remembrance!  80 is a lot, and it's obvious your husband was well thought of. Good for you for providing the venue.

Now it's time to move on and heal yourself.  Hope your treatment is easy and successful.

Dave


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 3, 2022)

You've had so much thrown at you!  I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with all of this.  As for your daughter, my suggestion is to not let the emotions of one day create hurts that take a long time to heal.  You don't need to be a doormat but, you're right, she's in mourning, too.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear about your recent diagnosis.  I'm glad that the memorial went so well, in spite of all the curves thrown at you.  I know that there is so much going on that it can be exhausting at times.  I can relate, since I am dealing with this right now myself.  At least the service is now behind you and you can focus on YOU!  It was a tribute to you and your husband that so many turned up.

You have time now to adjust and grieve for him in your own way and on your own time.  It's time to be selfish and concentrate on dealing with missing him and your own medical issues.  I will add my thoughts and prayers to all the others.  Stay strong, but it's OK to sometimes cry or get frustrated.  You have lots of support here, anytime you need it.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 3, 2022)

Happy to read that the memorial is over and seemed not to be_ quite_ as stressful as worried about. That was a good turnout and hopefully you and your daughter were pleased. Chuckled on the timeshare salesmen for sure! I hope your grandsons have recovered or will soon. Most of all, I am so sorry about the diagnosis and treatment you now face. However, you have shown yourself here as being a very strong and organized woman! My prayers are for successful treatment of your cancer, support from your daughter and that you can be as stress free as possible in this situation.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear about the diagnosis, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## silentg (Aug 3, 2022)

Glad to hear the memorial went well. I hope your daughter will come around and be supportive to you at this difficult time. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 3, 2022)

So sorry to hear all you are going thru.  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2022)

I hate to say it but I am getting some snarky messages from people that didn’t know about the memorial. I invited everyone who expressed condolences even if it was only on Facebook. I invited relatives,  my daughter invited everyone else, certainly people I wouldn’t have included. But she could have mentioned her boyfriend’s parents and aunt were coming too, , her old friends was also bringing her mother and aunt, her former boyfriends daughter with her girlfriend etc etc etc. thank heavens there was enough food


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I hate to say it but I am getting some snarky messages from people that didn’t know about the memorial. I invited everyone who expressed condolences even if it was only on Facebook. I invited relatives,  my daughter invited everyone else, certainly people I wouldn’t have included. But she could have mentioned her boyfriend’s parents and aunt were come, her old friends mother and aunt, her firmer boyfriends daughter with her girlfriend etc etc etc. thank heavens there was enough food


You invited everyone who expressed condolences. Under the circumstances, you went 'the extra mile' to be inclusive. To those who sent snarky messages- raspberries! Now, GET WELL!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I hate to say it but I am getting some snarky messages from people that didn’t know about the memorial. I invited everyone who expressed condolences even if it was only on Facebook. I invited relatives,  my daughter invited everyone else, certainly people I wouldn’t have included. But she could have mentioned her boyfriend’s parents and aunt were come, her old friends mother and aunt, her firmer boyfriends daughter with her girlfriend etc etc etc. thank heavens there was enough food



Give those people the address to the cemetery, and let them visit your husband there. They can express their memorial condolences directly. 

It's ridiculous to expect you to remember everybody who ever knew your husband, and apparently a lot of people who never knew him, given the circumstances.  Focus on yourself, and don't pay those people any mind.  Chances are, if they'd attended, they'd probably have complained about the food menu.  

Let it go, Pat, and get well.  What's done is done.

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 4, 2022)

It is behind you now.  Don't over think it.  Fresh new start today.  Time to take care of you.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 4, 2022)

Just getting so frustrated. When I got the biopsy results, they gave me a link to university of Wisconsin teaching hospital. I called and they said I had to call a different number. That number said I needed a referral caller Naples doctor back and they called me back twenty minutes later that they sent it. Called today,UW claims no referral, call Naples back, they say they will send it. Now need to wait all day. Meanwhile affected area is getting worse


----------



## silentg (Aug 4, 2022)

Dealing with Doctor offices is difficult. I have a bunch of appointments this month. Had to coordinate with doctors, referrals, insurance and address, trying to keep everything straight. These are all routines, hopefully nothing comes of them. Hope you get seen soon.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 4, 2022)

Doctors and their office staff are the worst.  I am sorry that they are giving you the runaround.  We need to be our own advocates and it is so frustrating.

This week my dermatologist wanted me to see a hand surgeon/specialist to do a nail matrix biopsy, to test for nail melanoma, and said that there is only one doctor who could do so.  That office insisted that they needed my full records from the dermatologist.  I went back to my dermatologist, and they sent my full records over.  I called again to make an appointment, well, the doctor needs to review the records first to see if she is willing to see me.  The office said that they will call me back yesterday afternoon or today. Still waiting.


----------



## Tia (Aug 4, 2022)

Maybe get from UW the correct fax # that is suppose to be used, the fax sender should be getting a confirmation print out that their fax was delivered. Another possible problem is someone else picked up the referral paperwork  with something they were looking for or had printed to same printer. 



rapmarks said:


> Just getting so frustrated. When I got the biopsy results, they gave me a link to university of Wisconsin teaching hospital. I called and they said I had to call a different number. That number said I needed a referral caller Naples doctor back and they called me back twenty minutes later that they sent it. Called today,UW claims no referral, call Naples back, they say they will send it. Now need to wait all day. Meanwhile affected area is getting worse


----------



## headoflife (Aug 4, 2022)

I am glad you made it through the memorial, but am so sorry to hear of your new diagnosis.  I hope you get in to see someone right away.  You need to let them know that things are progressing  quickly, and they need to get you right in. Being your own advocate is so hard!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 4, 2022)

I have been calling all day and not getting through and am not happy.  I need to get an appointment

held for 45 minutes and have an appointment next Wednesday


----------



## mentalbreak (Aug 10, 2022)

Thinking of you and hoping your appointment went well today. Take care


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 10, 2022)

I saw the doctor today and I have three choices
right now the margins look clean but only way to tell is to take more of my gum which will leave a gaping hole.  I can do surgery and they will do flap procedure but where they will get the tissue I don’t know
he suggested I come back in six weeks, or earlier if any sign of the problem tissue.   If I am still looking okay, will need to keep checking it. If any sign do the surgery. If still returns, then radiation.
also said dental trauma and also stress can cause this.  
right now I am relieved, and hope the oral surgeon in Naples got some margins and it stays clear.

also nonsign it had spread to lymph nodes or bones


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I saw the doctor today and I have three choices
> right now the margins look clean but only way to tell is to take more of my gum which will leave a gaping hole.  I can do surgery and they will do flap procedure but where they will get the tissue I don’t know
> he suggested I come back in six weeks, or earlier if any sign of the problem tissue.   If I am still looking okay, will need to keep checking it. If any sign do the surgery. If still returns, then radiation.
> also said dental trauma and also stress can cause this.
> right now I am relieved, and hope the oral surgeon in Naples got some margins and it stays clear.



We are hoping for the best!!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 11, 2022)

Margins are clear = good news!
As a former medical professional, I would elect to watch it, too.
I'm sure you know that all your TUG friends are sending best wishes through the ether!


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 11, 2022)

So sorry to hear of this health challenge -- and hoping with you and others here for the best possible outcome.
I have a peculiar request to make.
I want to continue to read updates on your health -- but I don't want to find it in a thread titled as this one is. Would you consider starting a new thread? (And maybe just a generic title so you can drop other thoughts along the way, as you travel the path of widowhood.)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 11, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I saw the doctor today and I have three choices
> right now the margins look clean but only way to tell is to take more of my gum which will leave a gaping hole.  I can do surgery and they will do flap procedure but where they will get the tissue I don’t know
> he suggested I come back in six weeks, or earlier if any sign of the problem tissue.   If I am still looking okay, will need to keep checking it. If any sign do the surgery. If still returns, then radiation.
> also said dental trauma and also stress can cause this.
> ...


@rapmarks , I'm so happy to hear that your margins look clean...Hugs and love...


----------



## headoflife (Aug 12, 2022)

So glad to read the update. I will continue to send good thoughts your way!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2022)

That was good news.  I know that stress can be very harmful to us as we age, and you have had more than your share.  Praying for healing.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 12, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I saw the doctor today and I have three choices
> right now the margins look clean but only way to tell is to take more of my gum which will leave a gaping hole.  I can do surgery and they will do flap procedure but where they will get the tissue I don’t know
> he suggested I come back in six weeks, or earlier if any sign of the problem tissue.   If I am still looking okay, will need to keep checking it. If any sign do the surgery. If still returns, then radiation.
> also said dental trauma and also stress can cause this.
> ...



So this is good news. I hope it keeps going that way.

Bill


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 16, 2022)

Best wishes as you consider your treatment options.  I'm glad the news is relatively "good" . . . or as good as could be hoped for.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 21, 2022)

Bad news, the cancer is back all around the incision. I am scheduled for surgery on October 14.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi Rapmarks,

You're in my prayers and thoughts for a successful outcome.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Bad news, the cancer is back all around the incision. I am scheduled for surgery on October 14.


Awww shucks. You are in the hearts and thoughts of so many of us. Be strong. Get well. Beat this thing!


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2022)

Stay strong!!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2022)

Wishing you all good luck with this.  Hang in there!

Dave


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 21, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mentalbreak (Sep 22, 2022)

I am glad you have stayed on top of watching this. Will keep you in my prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 22, 2022)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this.  You have had a really rough time here lately.  I don't know if you read my post but Kelli & I are in 
bad shape too.  I wish I could just hug you and make it better.  Shaggy


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this. Hugs!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 22, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Bad news, the cancer is back all around the incision. I am scheduled for surgery on October 14.



I'm so bummed to hear this, take good care @rapmarks, you will be in my prayers. I'm so sorry that you have been going thru all of this... take good care Pat...love and hugs...


----------



## Snazzylass (Sep 22, 2022)

Pat, we are rooting for you! Hang in there!


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh no.... - hang in there.  One moment at a time.  We are all thinking of you.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2022)

Hang in there!


----------



## jackio (Sep 22, 2022)

I’m so sorry to hear this. Sending you best wishes.


----------



## Dori (Sep 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, but we will all continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Keep up your strength and focus on a positive outcome after your surgery. TUG hugs!

Dori


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 22, 2022)

Such disheartening news.  You truly have been given a very rocky road to follow lately.  While from a distance we can only give you prayers and moral support, please know that we are thinking of you and wishing for the best possible outcome.  Blessings!


----------



## klpca (Sep 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear this news. As others have said, there are many here that are concerned for you and ready to listen when you need a shoulder. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear this. Sending all good and healing thoughts....


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2022)

Sending good thoughts and wishing you must beter days.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2022)

Thinking of you and wishing the best outcome for your surgery.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 22, 2022)

So sorry to read that! You have been through so much. Wishing the best for you!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 22, 2022)

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. Thank goodness you are keeping on top of this.


----------



## Patri (Sep 22, 2022)

I hope you have family and friends to stand with you during all this.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 22, 2022)

Best wishes and encouragement from me, too.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2022)

I hope the treatment clears the cancer. My thoughts and best wishes to you. Take care. Big hug!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 16, 2022)

I had surgery on Friday. Modern medicine is incredible. They removed all tissue down to my teeth and replaced it with  tissue in my cheek.  i was able to keep my teeth. I am on a soft, mostly liquid diet for a week.  Not the fun kind of liquid diet, but I am learning to make smoothies.  They did have to biopsy another spot.  Pain level is manageable.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 16, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I had surgery on Friday. Modern medicine is incredible. They removed all tissue down to my teeth and replaced it with  tissue in my cheek.  i was able to keep my teeth. I am on a soft, mostly liquid diet for a week.  Not the fun kind of liquid diet, but I am learning to make smoothies.  They did have to biopsy another spot.  Pain level is manageable.



Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Tia (Oct 16, 2022)

Hang in there, day at a time.


----------



## rpeacock (Oct 16, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I had surgery on Friday. Modern medicine is incredible. They removed all tissue down to my teeth and replaced it with tissue in my cheek. i was able to keep my teeth. I am on a soft, mostly liquid diet for a week. Not the fun kind of liquid diet, but I am learning to make smoothies. They did have to biopsy another spot. Pain level is manageable.


Our prayers  and best wishes coming your way.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2022)

Wow, you've had a hell of a time with things this year.  Sending my most encouraging support as you battle this latest challenge.  I hope you have  family members and friends there to help you out.  Good luck with all of it.

Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 16, 2022)

Good news, keep it coming! Prayers for quick healing!


----------



## LisaH (Oct 16, 2022)

Stay strong. Wishing you a positive outcome.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 16, 2022)

So sorry you are going through this. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from the surgery.


----------



## silentg (Oct 16, 2022)

Speedy recovery!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 16, 2022)

Best wishes!


----------



## amycurl (Oct 16, 2022)

I wish TUG had the hug emoji. I am glad to hear that the surgery went as well as can be expected and that the pain is manageable. I appreciate you stopping by and giving us an update. *big hugs*


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 16, 2022)

Speedy recovery!!


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 16, 2022)

Best wishes.  I hope that surgery got rid of all the bad cancer cells.


----------



## Dori (Oct 16, 2022)

Hoping that you have a speedy recovery, and that your future road will be smoother for you. TUG hugs!

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 16, 2022)

Best wishes and I wish you a Speedy Recovery!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2022)

Hoping all goes well!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 16, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> I had surgery on Friday. Modern medicine is incredible. They removed all tissue down to my teeth and replaced it with  tissue in my cheek.  i was able to keep my teeth. I am on a soft, mostly liquid diet for a week.  Not the fun kind of liquid diet, but I am learning to make smoothies.  They did have to biopsy another spot.  Pain level is manageable.


Pat, so happy to hear that your surgery went well and your not in pain...take good care and I hope your off your liquid diet soon and you have a very speedy recovery...


----------



## Patri (Oct 16, 2022)

You are amazing. Hopefully you heal quickly.


----------



## jackio (Oct 16, 2022)

Best wishes for a full and easy recovery.


----------



## mentalbreak (Oct 17, 2022)

Praying things keep moving in a positive direction for you. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Take care.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2022)

Hope things are going well. 

Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 25, 2022)

Biopsy results show cancer on palate see surgeon tomorrow


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 25, 2022)

Oh no! What awful news! Hang in there, you’ve got the support of umpteen TUG friends, like me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2022)

So sorry you are going through all of this. This has been a rough year.  I hope you are surrounded by family.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 25, 2022)

I am so sorry. This sounds a difficult diagnosis.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2022)

Stay strong.


----------



## Jodyv (Oct 25, 2022)

Wishing you the best.  Cancer treatments have come a long way.  Hope they find a treatment that works for you.


----------



## jackio (Oct 25, 2022)

Best of luck with your treatment plan.  Sending best wishes.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 25, 2022)

Praying you are feeling a little better and I wish you well in the days to come.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 25, 2022)

So very sorry @rapmarks   Hang in there. Cancer sucks.  We had the most incredibly amazing good news today about my daughter/son-in-law's niece. They continue to learn and treatment continues to get better. Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers.


----------



## headoflife (Oct 25, 2022)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2022)

Praying for a successful outcome, Pat.


----------



## susieq (Oct 25, 2022)

Hoping and praying for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 25, 2022)

How disappointing after all you've been through. Hopefully they will be able to treat it.


----------



## Krteczech (Oct 25, 2022)

Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for good outcome tomorrow.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 25, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Hoping for the best and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 26, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Biopsy results show cancer on palate see surgeon tomorrow



Oh no, I'm so sorry, good luck with your doctor appointment and please keep us all updated, your in my prayers and my heart just breaks for all that you have gone thru this year.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 26, 2022)

Tuggers all praying and are wishing better days for you.


----------

